# Replacing Bathroom Faucet (old copper piping)



## kizzoboy (Jun 23, 2013)

Tried to replace the tip of my bathroom faucet but accidentally broke off part of the copper piping.  I have some photos to show this.  I am looking for some kind of DIY guide to replace this faucet fixture.  I've found some DIY guides that replace faucets that did not have these copper pipes.  Any ideas?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 24, 2013)

Excellent pics and welcome to the site.  You have a classic situation.  Replace the faucet and the supply lines  ...  just do it.  You are not the first guy to attempt a small repair that escalated into a more major one.

Turn off the water at the angle stops (small valves).  If they don't stop the water, you will have to replace them (which is a good idea because they do corrode over time).  They are standard compression fittings.  You will need new supply lines and I recommend the braided version because they alomst never fail or burst.

The next adventure will involved removing the nut which holds the faucet in place.  Once thet nut and the plate are removed on both sides, the supply line pipes can be detached at the bottom.  (Have a big bowl and towel available for the run off)  Now you can lift the old faucet out and drop the new one into the two holes ...  but attach the supply lines first and push them down through the holes (if they will fit).  If they do not fit, slip the faucet in place and tighten the hold down nuts/plates from underneath.  Some faucets require a "basin wrench" to tighten the new nuts from underneath  ...  sometimes you can do it by hand (if you are flexible and strong).  I typically put a bead of kitchen/bath caulk under the faucet's bottom plate then set the faucet onto the counter top.  The manufacturers don't require the caulk but I like to make sure there are no possible leaks.

Tighten everything to "feel."  Turn on water and test for leaks.  TUrn connections tighter as necessary but do not overtighten (rookie mistake)


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2013)

The copper pipes between the faucet and the lower valve can be change to the stainless braided flexable ones, any plumbing store, lumber yard, HD will have them.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Jun 24, 2013)

Many of the newer faucets come with pre-attached supply lines that will connect to the cutoff valves directly. Inspect the faucet you select carefully.


----------



## kizzoboy (Jun 24, 2013)

So I should turn off the water by closing the valves for both hot and cold water, than remove the copper pipes at the fittings circled below right?





I'm thinking I only need an adjustable wrench/vice grips to do this.  However, I think I'm going to need one of those special wrenches to get to the nuts that are holding the fixture in place.  I'm guessing I can rent that from home depot or something?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes close those valves and undo the nut that you have circled. The nut holding the fixture sometimes can be done with an adjustable wrench or a deep socket or you can get a faucet wrench to do it.
Take pictures with you when you go shopping and the saleman can show you how easy it is to change the valves too, just incase they give you trouble.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 25, 2013)

kizzoboy said:


> I'm thinking I only need an adjustable wrench/vice grips to do this.  However, I think I'm going to need one of those special wrenches to get to the nuts that are holding the fixture in place.  I'm guessing I can rent that from home depot or something?



Did you miss my referece to a "basin wrench"?  Available for cheap at Home Depot.  Useful for the rest of your life.


----------



## kizzoboy (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried shutting the water off.  Both of the valves are old.  When I try to tighten them I hear them "click" but the valve isn't in all the way (or far enough) to stop the water flow.  Should I put some muscle into turning these?  This is a in a condo and I cannot access the water shut off for my unit at the moment.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2013)

The washer at the end of the shaft is likely gone. Waite until you can get the water turned of and replace the valve to. You just unscrew the big nut on the other end, replace it with a ball valve that fits the same nut. Take this last photo with and have them on hand you will only need to shut off the main for a few minutes.

The old valves are fixable but just not worth it.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice pic!  That is a standard compression fitting and angle stop.  You also want to replace the hard copper pipe with a braided supply line from the angle stop to the faucet connection.  A 1/4 turn angle stop is far better than what you currently have.

As Neal (we shadow each other) says, use a wrench to loosen the compression nut (and a ferrule) on the left and the angle stop will come off.  Obviously, you need to disconnect the copper supply line.  Take ALL the pictures you have posted to HD  ... even a monkey can get you the right parts and sometimes, HD hires monkeys.


----------

